# Shooting Gopher's GS-12 Slingshot Designs



## amacnaughtan (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I Made one of Gopher's GS-12 Designs, and I absolutely love it.....I made the Mistake of letting my Wife and Daughter shoot it.....And now they want one....LOL...This is Definitely going in my B.O.B. Survival Kit.....














Thank you Again for the Pattern.....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shooting! Especially with a new slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I made one today and lovin it!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup they are comfortable


----------

